# SUPER BOWL PICKS



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

New Engand vs. New Orleans

With the Patriots winning it again.

I all most went with the Chargers, or the Colts to repeat, but I'd pick any of these 3 over any NFC team.


----------



## jdpete75 (Dec 16, 2003)

Dont know about the superbowl but I bet GREEN BAY beats minnesota 27-20 in the 1st toiletbowl this year. :bartime:


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

Its not like I'm a NE fan, its just my pick. Doesn't anyone pick the Super Bowl teams BEFORE the season???

This is your chance to put it in writing and prove it if your pick is right. I picked the Colts last year, but no one believed me, so now IF i'm right, I can prove it!

ONLY 3 DAYS LEFT!!

PS: I think jd might be rihgt about my Viqueens this year.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Rams over the Ravens.............that's a limb if i've ever seen one.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Vikings over the Raiders in a squeeker! :lol:

Thanks to a few interceptions and fumbles by Coldpecker! :lol:

I've gotta stop :beer: so early in the morning! :bartime:


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Pats over the Seahawks


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

jgat said:


> Pats over the Seahawks


Ouch!

*Seahawks over* the Pats you mean!

Hopefully the refs won't screw the 'Hawks over 2 times in a row.. 

Ryan


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

I think it will be the Cowboys and the Chargers.

I think the AFC will win no matter who represents them.

I like the Chargers since the have the best offensive player in the game and the best pass rusher in the game.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

jgat said:


> Pats over the Seahawks


I have to agree with this pick.


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

After watching the colts saints game tonight it's hard not to pick the colts to win it all again. There defense only gave up three points to the saints and they held reggie bush to under 50 total yards.

The offense was firing on all cylinders and they did what they always do make it look a lot easier than it really is or should be.

My pick is colts over whatever team the NFC sends to the super bowl to get spanked and take second.

That is of course if hell freezes over and the vikes win the super bowl, but that is as always highly unlikely.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Louisville over Applalacian State 102-100. If I am right everyone in here gets a round of :beer: on me :lol:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

On 2nd thought the 18-0 Vikings will defeat the 18-0 Patriots in the Super Bowl by a score of 24-3.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

zzzzzzzzzz


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

woodpecker said:


> 870 XPRS said:
> 
> 
> > On 2nd thought the 18-0 Vikings will defeat the 18-0 Patriots in the Super Bowl by a score of 24-3.
> ...


LSD.......I'm over it now.


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

Ravens defeating colts in playoffs.... then who cares....

I remember when the colts snuck out of town....


----------



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

patriots and raidor cause no matter who wins in my opinion they both stink.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Yes but the Patriots stink like Roses!


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

STEELERSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 10-6


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Springer said:


> jgat said:
> 
> 
> > Pats over the Seahawks
> ...


Close... I say Seahawks over Pats in the upset! :beer:



Ryan


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Yeah the Seahawks did a great job against the steelers :lol:


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

patriots vs the packers

or maybe the cowboys

no definately the packers


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

I would love to see a Green Bay New England superbowl again. Gonna get us some payback!!!!!!! :x


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

ya right. we got a helluva team up here in wisconsin. i think the defense would be able to stop the pats.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

New England and whoever wins this coming Thursday and has home field.If I had to choose.....Cowboys vs. Patriots because Farve will self destruct somewhere along the line.


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

i bet the packers 15-1. favre takes them to the super bowl


----------



## Tracker21 (Jul 9, 2007)

NE and who ever wins this thursday between the pack and the cowboys. Just think thow if the cowboys win you will get to see TO and Moss play against eachother after they have been tring to out do eachother all year. Could be fun to watch.


----------

